# camo sweater for Reese



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

I crochet and made Reese his own lil camo sweater. I didnt use a pattern, but what I did was measure around his tummy, and around his neck. Then the distance from the back of his front legs to his neck for the arm hole, and this is what I ended up with:


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

That's adorable!! Great job!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Reese is adorable in his new sweater. You're so talented.


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you! He seems to love it. He's all cozied down for a nap now =P


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

How cute!!!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

He is adorable in his little sweater, you did a great job!!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwwwww i love it. very cute. was it all one yarn or did you have to switch yarn.


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

he is so cute and I love the sweater


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

very cute!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG I WANT ONE OF THOSE!!!!

THat is so good, I just LOVE camo stuff.You're very talented indeed. That's so cool. OOOOH I must look into finding some wool like that over here and knitting chico one


----------

